

CoreOS follow-up: log aggregation with Logstash, Elasticsearch - marceldegraaf
http://marceldegraaf.net/2014/05/05/coreos-follow-up-sinatra-logstash-elasticsearch-kibana.html

======
marceldegraaf
As last time, I'm available here for questions/comments about the article :-)

